# Carver bloodline



## johnsonsrosie (Mar 13, 2013)

I am looking for a puppy from this bloodline. My father was an old friend of Maurice and Pat Carver and got all his dogs from Mr. Carver. Unfortunitely my father has passed on and so has the dogs he had. Thanks!


----------

